# do you believe in love?



## hyejan (Feb 19, 2012)

.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, I believe in love. I have hope that someday I will fall in love with someone that will also love me as well.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yes I do. but it's hard to come by.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes love is a beautiful thing.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

yes. gotta believe in something.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, but my love was ruined.


----------



## Juice box (Jan 19, 2013)

My first reaction is no, but that's probably because I spent most of last year analyzing what it is and if I felt it...


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah I do, but as others have stated, I think it's really rare.

It's quite an amazing feeling to feel unconditionally loved and accepted, and I'm glad I felt that before. I tend to intellectualize and analyze my feelings, and although at the time I thought I had loved, I don't think I ever have loved anyone yet, just cared deeply or other things that feel like love.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The phrasing of that is odd to me. Love is a real emotion whether or not you have personally experienced it or not. It's not real/unreal. It's a matter of whether or not it's present.

That said, it is rare. There are a lot of cold blooded people in this world and I personally have "loved" the wrong person a few times in my life with horrible results.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Absolutely!


----------



## BluesGirl (Oct 20, 2012)

For other people = yes
For me = no


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

I believe love exists, but I'm not sure what it feels like.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Loves obviously real but personally the chance of me experiencing it is low.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

reminds me of this R&B, chorus " Do you believe in Love"


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I believe in love, but it doesn't appear to believe in me.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes I do


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

soulless said:


> I believe in love, but it doesn't appear to believe in me.


How can you believe in something that doesn't believe in you?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

theseventhkey said:


>


Lmao.

Yes, I believe in love. I've experienced it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

It's not a belief, it's just a feeling...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, I believe in a crazy little thing called love.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeeees


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

of course


----------



## Mr Grey (Jan 15, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> yes I do. but it's hard to come by.


What luke said + is also hard to keep once u find it


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's happened to me before.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Hated that ****ing Cher song back in the 90s.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes I "believe in love" just as there is truth to any other emotion


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

All signs point to yes.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes. I also believe in chairs, grocery stores, happiness, and sadness.


----------



## Nothingman24 (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't really believe in love, or the mystical magical larger-than-life Hollywood kinda love anyway. I perceive "love" as a result of various chemicals released in your brain. As a matter of fact, I prefer the term "dopamine oxytocin high" over "love". I used to be more naive, but I had a failed relationship and all that. Y'know, the usual story. Still, I would like to experience "love" again some day. But til then I'll just be a miserable cynic haha.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't really. I believe in love that lasts a while, but I don't believe in long-lasting love. Like something that lasts decades. I don't believe in that. Maybe it's just because I haven't even lived 2 decades. But I still just can't buy into it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I do, but sometimes I wish I didn't.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I do, but sometimes I wish I didn't.


Where the hell you've been? I thought maybe you and your cat lady might've holed up somewhere and had a few litters of kittens.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

I believe in life after love. 

Do you believe in life after love
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough now,
Do you believe in life after love
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough now


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Dita said:


> Nah. I'm already too cold and bitter to be able to experience something like the mighty and perfect love feelings which everyone else seem to be wanting to chase after.


Mighty and perfect? It is no wonder you can't wrap your mind around the concept of love with such a narrow perception. Nothing is perfect, nothing!


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Dita said:


> Um, there are things in life which I can choose to view however I want to and there are already things that are perfect to me. That 'perfect' view that I have of love isn't the reason why I won't experience it myself.


Okay there, buddy! It certainly wasn't any form of an attack on you, but I will not try to impress upon you how to view it.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

Sometimes!


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

It's love its not Santa Clause


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

yes, but rare. it's probably most common between parents and children. So many broken people in the world who only want to be loved, not give love. I think even more rare is lasting happiness in long-term relationships. Although my grandparents managed to do that somehow. I don't see any point in trying anymore when it's most likely going to get ****ed up somehow in the end.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

yeah. but love sucks you in and spits you out.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I have no reason to believe it exists. But I do. If I can love people then maybe it is possible for someone to love me.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, I believe my bf is in love with me


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes I believe in love, but I'm not sure that I believe in unconditional love in romantic relationships. 

Yes, I believe in unconditional love between parents and children, heck, even people and animals, but unconditional love in romantic relationships? I'm not so sure.

I wish.


----------



## Osric (Jan 31, 2013)

Basically a self-hypnosis at first. Then you have to choose to keep it fresh.


----------

